# Slash doing crazy things ( slow motion 120 fps)



## igorhaki (Nov 6, 2010)

12 months old Golden retriever Slash


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

loved this!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That was fun to watch your silly boy.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Beautiful, silly boy, love the video


----------



## cctay (Jan 31, 2012)

Wow this is a great video, capturing the movement so clearly. Thanks! I like your Slash's expression especially when he shakes his head.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Axl doing his thing. Looking to get a pup and name him Slash.

axl-montage-yt.wmv - YouTube


----------

